# 2010 S2 and Campag....



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry, search function was quite specific enough for this topic (in case it's been covered)...

But for 2010 have Cervelo addressed what appears to be a widespread issue of Campag not running at all well on their frames? In fact, I know of a few others who even have issues with 7900 and their S2. 

(7800 is a dream though)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you please describe the issues in detail? I just spoke with our head mechanic and an asst mechanic and neither one has had any problems with the Campy 10 or 11spd bikes they've built for customers. Likewise, they have seen no problems setting up bikes with 7900.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

As I don't actually own a Cervelo, I'm only going by reports from other people who have/still do own them or have built them up.

It seems, as suggested, that 11sp and 7900 do not run as well as what they should in relation to shifting. Apparently it's a combination of the internal lining for the cables as well as possibly where the cable exits the top tube and the angle it then has to run to get to the levers.

Possibly not too dissimilar to the Wilier Cento1 and the issues (as found by Fairwheel Bikes) had there running Campagnolo.
iirc Cervelo Test Team also had trouble with 7900 and the frames, hence reverting to 7800 throughout last season.


I only ask this as I run Campag, and would rather not find out after the fact that there is indeed problems with the S2 and my groupset of choice.


----------

